# Dell USB keyboard and mouse



## wiz40 (May 5, 2008)

I do not have a recovery disc, and cannot find drivers for a Dell USB keyboard and mouse. I have the soft key Dell keyboard and a basic optical mouse. What is going on? I could not find any settings to change in the BIOS. I also tried plugging in a wireless keyboard, and a wireless mouse combo (it worked, then stopped). I am now at the point where the keyboard works, but no mice do. 

If I buy a new set that is not Dell's- that means they won't work either, I am stumped. Help!


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

If your pc has ps2 ports switch to that, just buy a ps2 coverter to
attach to the usb ends for the mouse and keyboard. Then you can
figure out your usb issue. Usually just a matter of deleting the usb
entry in device manager and rebooting then xp will wake up and install/
reinstall usb drivers. Thats if you have sp2 installed like you mention
in your bio....


----------



## wiz40 (May 5, 2008)

I do not have PS/2 ports on the Dell Optiplex GX280. I only have USB mouse and KB. I tried a PS/2 to USB converter instead, and am still getting the same problem. I should be able to find the disc drivers from Dell to put on a flash drive, shouldn't I? 

Then again, add new hardware only tries and fails with everything else, so why and how do I find a compatible generic driver? It only said they are Microsoft HID compliant when they worked, but Win Update, Dell, and the manuf websites for the wireless devices contained none of the same.


----------



## manic (Aug 2, 2005)

Does your mouse and keyboard work in safe mode., If so you may
try to get into device manager, go to add and remove and get rid
of all the wireless mouse and keyboard stuff, then reboot into 
safemode and go to device manager and delete your usb hub
entries, and hope when you reboot that xp will reconfigure the
usb driver.


----------

